
Show HN: Realtime streaming data from all US courts (100 loc) - zjonsson
https://courts.zjonsson.com/
======
arrty88
Pretty cool. Next, filter for fortune 1000 company names mentioned in law
suits and connect to a trading platform api.

~~~
zjonsson
Great idea! This is open source so anyone can play with it

